# Possible New Hunting Ground!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yesterday I met a man that owns 800 acres in the county I live in, I struck up a conversation with him and got permission to hunt 200 of it and May be able to hunt the other 600 as well!! Woohoo man I am Cranked up about this piece of ground!! He also has Land in 38 other states!! He invited me to hunt his land in New Mexico also! So my Hunting Buddy and I are Definitely Cranked up about this!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice score Richard ! Where abouts in New Mexico is his property.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Heck yeah.....


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Not sure about the NM property don its a feed Lot type operation but Big He Said that the coyotes there ramble through there all during the day. The 200 acres here I got permission to hunt yesterday is a Dairy, but he said that he sees them everyday it is right in the edges of town! so we will have to be Very Careful with our shots. I am Thinking .17 dont make too much noise!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A 17 would do ok for close shots. You'll have to see if foxpro sells a sound imitating a cow patty hitting the ground LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good for you Richard.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome to hear Richard !! I think Don is onto something........


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Id be all over that feed lot! If i was a betting man id say there is a bone pile not far from there with alot of activity !!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good score RH. He got anything in Texas ? Might hunt it when there is 5 foot snow up your way. Might have to brings some shorts down here that time a year is sometimes a little rough here. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Conversations always brings out the best in people...good going buddy.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

That's as exciting as news gets in my book. Great for you! I only have a few places and all of them are a distance 30 miles plus from me. I don't know if you've shot a .458 socom before






but they fit the .223 lowers and they turn a 30 round clip into a 10 rounder for the .458 That might be a goo choice for the a restricted area. At 100 yrds they drop fast. Mine has a green laser sighted at 90 yards and is lethal on pigs. What I'm saying is it will shot 300 grain barnes hollow points that hit hard and don't go far after that. Just a thought. It is kick in the pants to shot. Some of the older guys aren't to cool with Ar's so I had to asure one of the property owner it was the way to go. Now he love the idea but not at first. He liked the laser first. But the military looking automatic look was a bit of a hard sell. The Black hawk down special forces developed the .458 round to incapacitate the opposition in full body armor for 20 seconds and they now have the .458 Socom Upper and the rest works fine. Good luck with your new hunting acres. Excellent job!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like the place to be Richard, Good luck and Good Shooting.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Richard is it just coyotes you can hunt?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Guys and Don You Know I got the cowpaddy sound covered, I got it from You Remember!! LMBO!! Big Rowdy Mississippi ever gets 5 foot of Snow I Will Move South LOL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldnt go talken to soon RH with the way everything is going!! LOL


----------

